# Free haitink downloads march 9-15th



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all,

From march 9th till march 15th the Dutch Avro will host a new batch of free downloads
(similar to the Concertgebouw downloads from last year).
To honour Bernard Haitink for his 80th birthday, there will be a free download from
a recording session with the Concertgebouw orchestra every day.
There is no English announcement yet, so you have to do it with a 
google translate from the Dutch public radio website:
http://tinyurl.com/cr79d8

Spread the news!

Greetings,

Rolf


----------

